
StrangeLoop 2016 Videos are up [video] - sidcool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4rT0lgJr6U&list=PLcGKfGEEONaDvuLDFFKRfzbsaBuVVXdYa
======
puredanger
2016 play list:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcGKfGEEONaDvuLDFFKRf...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcGKfGEEONaDvuLDFFKRfzbsaBuVVXdYa)

